# where to buy CO2 bottles



## cardinal (May 29, 2009)

I need a supply of CO2. 
Is there a welder's supply on the costa del sol?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

cardinal said:


> I need a supply of CO2.
> Is there a welder's supply on the costa del sol?


normally you find it is supplied through large equipment & machinery suppliers on the poligonos . ( industrial estates ) Around here there are some smaller ferreterias that are suppliers as well. I used to obtain C15 & argon from Praxair through a ferreteria. Linde is another big distributor. You'll just have to ask around locally to where you are. In Águilas a beach resort near me the local supplier is a huge scrapyard. Now you wouldn't have thought to go there for gas supplies, would you ?


----------

